
Meet the new NAFTA, almost the same as the old NAFTA but with a different name - aaronbrethorst
https://newrepublic.com/minutes/151468/meet-new-nafta-almost-old-nafta-different-name
======
lsh123
NY Times: “As part of the deal, Canada will ease protections on its dairy
market and provide access that is greater than what the United States would
have gained through the Trans-Pacific Partnership, a trade treaty that Mr.
Trump withdrew from last year.”

The New Republic: “But, as The New York Times notes, this opening “is similar
to what the United States would have gained through the Trans-Pacific
Partnership, a trade treaty that President Trump withdrew from last year.” In
other words, the most significant concession Canada made was one that it had
already been prepared to make.”

Either NY Times changed the article, or The New Republic does not have any
fact checking whatsoever.

~~~
cpncrunch
No, if you read on it explains:

"Under the new agreement, the United States would now have access to 3.6% of
Canada’s dairy market (TPP would’ve opened up 3.25% of the dairy market)."

